# Ranger chosen as USASOC career counselor of year



## Ravage (Nov 10, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/November/101110-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Nov. 10, 2010) – A Ranger from the 2nd Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, based at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash., was chosen Nov. 9 as the U.S. Army Special Operations Command career counselor of the year for fiscal year 2011.

Staff Sgt. Raymond Howard, an Indiana native who entered the Regiment as an infantryman in 2004, will go on to participate in the Headquarters, Department of the Army Career Counselor of the Year competition in January 2011.

Howard has completed five combat deployments to both Iraq and Afghanistan since 2005, all with the 2nd Ranger Bn., 75th Ranger Regt. In 2008, Howard became a career counselor for the battalion, where he continues to provide career and retention assistance to the Rangers serving there.


----------



## sfmike (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations Ranger Howard!

RLTW,

SFMike


----------



## Muppet (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulations to the SSG.
That said, I still think we need to shitcan most of the annual awards and trophy's-too much time is spent writing/tweaking awards.


----------

